# Ms. Mofet's Instant Pot Individual Crustless Quiche



## msmofet (Mar 16, 2017)

*Ms. Mofet's Instant Pot Individual Crustless Quiche* 

4 servings

8 large Eggs
1 TBSP Half & Half or Heavy Whipping Cream
½ tsp. Salt and ground pepper
4 slices Bacon, cooked and crumbled
½ cup Swiss and cheddar Cheese shredded or diced
1 TBSP Fresh Chives, chopped (may use freeze dried) or to taste

Grease 4 - 1/2 pint (8 oz.) Mason Jars well with butter or bacon fat.

Add eggs, salt, pepper, cream and chives to large measuring cup (for easy pouring) and mix well.

Divide crumbled bacon and cheese between the 4 jars.

Divide egg mixture between the 4 jars. 

Add jar rings and turn till just tight. DO NOT over tighten rings.

Add one cup of water to inner pot and place trivet inside. Place Mason jars on trivet.

Lock on Lid and set valve to sealing. 

Use Manual button at High Pressure for 5 minutes. 

When Beep is heard, allow a 10 minute Natural Pressure Release.

Remove from inner pot to pot holder or cooling rack (DO NOT place on cold surface) and let sit one minute to set. 

Run a butter knife or offset spatula around sides to loosen. 

Turn out onto plate (I turned over to show top for picture)

NOTES:

Use any type of cheese(s) or meat(s) that you like. May add potatoes (shredded) or your favorite vegetables.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 5, 2017)

msmofet said:


> *Ms. Mofet's Instant Pot Individual Crustless Quiche*
> 
> 4 servings
> 
> ...


 





Replacing pictures Photobucket are holding for ransom!


----------

